# Little Prince Charming



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the way you did their little paws, sooooo cute!! Are they toys?


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree...I love their paws too! They're beautiful!!! I don't like my dog to have that really fluffy look because he's white, but I definitely love the color of these dogs!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are just precious! I love the one of him laying down.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, what cute little puffers...lol. I love their "doo".


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy and Mickey are both so fluffy and very adorable. They look like stuffed bed toys.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a good looking boy!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Shereen said:


> I love the way you did their little paws, sooooo cute!! Are they toys?


They both are over-sized toys or very small Minis, Mickey is 11 inches and Roxy is 12 inches. You can see Pictures of her Under the Subject Little Red Riding Hood.

Also, most groomers tend to shave to far up the feet. I've learned to cut them as in a show cut.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

O his so cute  love all your dogs


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, I got him to hold his tail up today.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I keep looking at the photos to help me figure out how to groom Zulee. They look great! Do you use curved scissors to round off the legs to the feet? They really look well proportioned.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

BFF said:


> I keep looking at the photos to help me figure out how to groom Zulee. They look great! Do you use curved scissors to round off the legs to the feet? They really look well proportioned.


You can use either straight or curved. Curved is easier for the beginner. Also works great for top knot and poms. Get a good pair and sharp.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Cute. They look like twins. Good job.


----------

